# Trixie UK gone into administration



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

another UK pet company struggling



> Trixie UK in administration
> 12th July 2011
> 
> Trixie UK has gone into administration, with all staff being made redundant. Trixie Germany is now actively searching for a new distribution partner, and is assuring all UK retailers that it will fulfill orders and ship products direct from Germany.
> ...


----------

